# First Aid Kit necessity for the Mentally Ill



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2008)

These can be purchased at most dollar stores.  Just incase we lose ours :crazy::bonk:


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Meggylou (Dec 5, 2008)

hahahaha, that's great thanks!!


----------

